# need a good fall recipe please.



## cindy (Jul 15, 2012)

I want to try a wine /hard cider recipe that has apple,pumpkin,and cinnamon for the fall does anyone know of a good recipe for 5-6 gallon batches?
Thanks!


----------



## PCharles (Jul 15, 2012)

cindy said:


> I want to try a wine /hard cider recipe that has apple,pumpkin,and cinnamon for the fall does anyone know of a good recipe for 5-6 gallon batches?
> Thanks!


 
Cindy, Of course fall is time for our regular grape harvest. That will be my main wine making activity this fall. However, I do plan to make some apple wine. I purchase fresh apple cider from our local orchard. I figure I'll make another 12 gallon batch this year. There should be loads of recipies on line. I would sulfite, even if pasturized for a day. Add yeast 2nd day. Add yeast nutrient during fermentation. After done fermenting, rack into secondary. Rack off sediment after several weeks. After fermentation is complete add sulfite and continue to rack/clear. Mine is perfectly clear... no filtering. This makes a real nice wine on a hot summer day. 

Just a thought. When you mentioned fall, I think of apples after grapes.

Best of luck.

PCharles


----------



## cindy (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks PCharles, I have several places here to get great fresh apple cider so I plan to go that route.
I searched online and there's plenty of apple recipes but I'm having trouble finding one with pumpkin combined
along with cinnamon and other spices. I know someone has to have a tried and true recipe for this combination.


----------



## PCharles (Jul 15, 2012)

Pumpkin sounds like an interesting fruit to add. If I were going to do that I'd consider cooking down the pumplin first to extract the flavor. The pumpkin pulp will likely fload like a cap. Make sure to punch it down and stir several times a day. You could use a strainer bag also, but it will float, so punch it down. 

Have fun!

PCharles


----------



## cindy (Jul 15, 2012)

I do plan to use a tight weave bag for the pumpkin, good idea about cooking it down to extract the flavor.
I have heard about people using 100% pure canned pumpkin as well so maybe thats an option too.
I would also like to add cinnamon sticks and maybe a combination of other spices. I was talikng to a guy about
this at the local wine store and he says he has made this type wine before and served it in the fall either cold or hot
like a cider and said it was awesome. I didn't know the guy it was just a conversation we go into so I have no way to
contact him. I love concocting things and I'm pretty good at it so I'll probably just wing it lol I hope


----------



## cindy (Jul 16, 2012)

bump.... I KNOW YOU EXPERTS HAVE A GOOD RECIPE YOURE HIDING FROM MEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is the Apple Spice recipe i use - it is for 1 gallon - so just multiply all ingredients accordingly. 

View attachment Apple Spice Recipe - 1 gallon.pdf


----------



## cindy (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Jon I printed it out!


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 16, 2012)

*I remembered seeing this on hombrewtalk 

Primary*
12 lb clover honey
3 gal apple cider
1 can (15 oz) Libby's Pumpkin
2 lb brown sugar
2.5 tsp pectin enzyme
5 tsp yeast nutrient
water to 5 gal
EC-1118 (hydrated)

*Secondary*
3 cinnamon sticks (crushed)
1 vanilla bean

OG: 1.151; FG: 1.010

never tried it but I think its in line to what you are looking for except its a mead


----------



## cindy (Jul 16, 2012)

yum that ones sounds good too and I've been wanting to make mead!
Thanks I knew you guys would come through!


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 16, 2012)

yw .... I may try that one myself ... wouldn't be ready in time for this fall season though.


----------



## cindy (Jul 16, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> yw .... I may try that one myself ... wouldn't be ready in time for this fall season though.



as good as it sounds I'll make it now and have it ready for next year! I signed up there and also saw the root beer mead mentioned along with the recipe lol now thats on my have to make list I think I will make the apple spice recipe and add pumkin and see how it turns out for this year.


----------



## cindy (Jul 16, 2012)

check this out!
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f80/pumpkin-pie-mead-fermented-pumpkin-335682/


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 16, 2012)

HA HA that is awesome


----------



## saramc (Jul 18, 2012)

I have read of people making their wine in the pumpkin and many pumpkins collapsing during the process. Suspect it would be beneficial to place your pumpkin in a shallow something. 

I had this in my notes, with intent to make it this season. Was found on the WinePress site, in their recipe book and all entries come straight from the recipe file.​ 
*[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Pumpkin Wine – Martina Style! [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]MedPretzel [/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Arial]
[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]3 gallons [/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Arial]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]2.5 gallons water, boiled [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]12 lbs pumpkin [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]2 cans of Welch's white concentrate 7 lbs sugar (or SG to 1.090) [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]2 tsp of shaved ginger root [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]1 tsp ground cinnamon [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]1 tsp tannin [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]3 tsp yeast nutrient [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]3 tsp acid blend [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]1.5 tsp pectic enzyme [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]1 packet of Montrachet yeast [/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]I froze the pumpkin pulp for about a month before I started this. Make sure you put it in a straining bag when it's frozen. You get a lot of extra water with them. It's a mess otherwise. After about 6 months (racking whenever there was about an inch of sediment at the bottom), I added 1 can of welch's after I sorbated. A month after that, I filtered and then bottled. You could also add 2-3 cinnamon sticks to your recipe, but I didn't want to overpower the must with cinnamon flavor. I thought 2-3 was a lot for this size batch, so I added some ground cinnamon. I did not add cloves. I had made an apple wine with cloves in it and I didn’t like it. So I left that ingredient out. Of course, you could add it. [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]In this wine, you can definitely taste the ginger in it -- not too strong, but it's definitely there. I tasted the cinnamon (just a tiny hint of it), but my husband didn’t. The extra can of welch's after 6 months gave it (what I call) vinosity and some depth. It also sweetened it up a little. Make sure you have your pumpkin wine sorbated before you add it though. [/FONT]​

[FONT=Arial,Arial]After 5 months in the bottle (about a year after starting), this wine tastes even better than imagined. This is one that most people like. For me, it’s a little sweet, but extremely good. [/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial]​
[/FONT]


----------



## cindy (Jul 19, 2012)

awesome... Thank you saramc!


----------



## Fabiola (Oct 5, 2012)

*Tesgüino*

This is a good recipe, people in Mexico drink tesgüino during harvest season, until christmas, in the northern state of Chihuauhua.

*Ingredients:*
•8 quarts water
•1 pound germinated corn
•2 cups brown sugar
•8 whole allspice or cloves
•ale yeast

*Instructions:*
1.Crush the corn coarsely then place it in the brewpot with the water and let it sit for 1 hour.
2.Bring the wort to a boil, then add the sugar.
3.Reduce the heat and allow the wort to simmer for 3 hours stirring regularly.
4.Add the spices at the and of the boil and allow the wort to sit for 1 hour.
5.Strain the wort into a fermenter once cool and pitch the yeast.
6.Ferment at 65º-70ºF for 5 days, then rack to a secondary and allow to ferment for 2 more weeks.
7.Bottle with 1 teaspoon corn sugar per bottle for priming and allow to condition for 2 weeks before drinking.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm gonna have to try one of these! Thanks everyone.


----------

